# My mother hens fight



## rileymacleod (Aug 3, 2014)

I don't know what it is I just started having bantan chickens I have 2 mother hens and they fight I don't know if it they are trying to protect they young or what one has 6 and the other has 8


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're going to have to separate them until the chicks are a bit older. Some hens are perfectly fine raising their chicks with other hens and chicks, others? Not so much.


----------



## rileymacleod (Aug 3, 2014)

Ok thanks robin how long do u think it would take


----------



## rileymacleod (Aug 3, 2014)

Ok thanks robin how old do the chicks have to be


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its really up to the hens. Most of the time its about three or four weeks.


----------



## rileymacleod (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh ok thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If this is their first chicks it might not be so bad next time. I've got one that could never be around others when she had chicks, ever. But I've got another that after her first clutch was just fine being around others with her chicks.


----------



## rileymacleod (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh ya I herd about that


----------



## kazmac (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi I've had a hen that hatched chicks in the chicken shed and they are fine. Hope it works out for you. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## rileymacleod (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh thanks kazmac


----------

